
Shinichiro Hamaji, winner of ICFP '09 Programming Contest, prefers C++ - hassy
http://vidiowiki.com/watch/m844dyn/
======
gjm11
"Prefers C++" means "implemented his winning entry in C++".

This isn't terribly unusual. According to
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICFP_Programming_Contest> it seems that C-family
entries won in 1998, 2003, 2007, 2008, and now 2009.

------
messel
A yearly simulation competiton focused on control system design for cleaning
up debris. Interesting, but I didn't understand the problem spec well from the
landing page.

~~~
vilya
The IFCP competition isn't focused on anything in particular - this years
competition happened to be based on a satellite simulation, but previous years
topics have included DNA repair, AI-based cops and robbers and (my favourite,
from 2006) computational archaeolinguistics.

It's really just about problem solving with programs and the winner gets the
honour of their chosen programming language being declared the "programming
language of choice for discriminating hackers".

I've had great fun attempting the problems in previous years and I'd encourage
anyone who enjoys programming to have a go at it.

~~~
messel
That clears it up, thanks so much for summarizing the competition. Bragging
rights for a language, heh! C++ has hubris now, who woulda figured.

